# Happy Happy Happy



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Today is the start of living the dream......., we have quit work and will be getting ready for our first adventure. We will be leaving cornwall on the 10 January, heading for Folkestone visiting family on the way, for tunnel crossing on 20 January.We are travelling down to the Algarve till the end of Feb. Then on to Cadiz. Gibraltar to see family, through Spain, France, Germany, Denmark and finally Sweden for the summer. Lots to sort out in 6 weeks and we look forward to meeting many of you on the way. 

Ron @ Annie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi sounds brill, we might be heading in that direction (have yet to decide) but if you see another Bolero FB it might just be us :wink: might see you on the road :wink:


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Look forward to hopefully seeing you. We will be available to dog sitting and walking !!


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,What can i say,Speechless,your going to live our dream,few more years for us,very good luck to you both,all the best .Matt and Ang..


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

BBJ said:


> Look forward to hopefully seeing you. We will be available to dog sitting and walking !!


LOL now that makes it even more interesting :wink: if you see a Bolero with our two on board you will def know it is us. Funny enough we have been thinking of going to Cornwall soon too.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Enjoy it, we have been doing it for nearly two years now, it is really great, Alan.


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Briarose
Maybe we can have a 'Bolero' meet in Cornwall !!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

BBJ said:


> Hi Briarose
> Maybe we can have a 'Bolero' meet in Cornwall !!


 Who knows LOL if we do head that way I will PM you.

Have you decided on a route to Portugal ?


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Briarose

We intend to take approx 8 days to Algarve and our route is roughly first night stop at Rouen (Aires) then travel to Nantes then Bordeaux area, to Bayonne, Haro, Salamanca, Evora and finally Lagos. Because this is our first major trip we have booked sites, so hopefully will all run smoothly!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just for info we found that the Algarve to Salamanca was a much better route missing out the Evora bit although for us it was on the way back. If I can find my original first journey post I will give you a link.

*Edit to add first trip
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42247-0.html

*Edit last years trip
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57381-0.html

hope somewhere in the topics you might find something useful.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Ron and Annie,
We shall keep an eye open for you, we are leaving on the train on the 19th Jan at 1620 and going to the algarve.
We will possibly be in our current van which is a Chausson Welcome 74 but am seriously looking for a Bolero not new but used with end lounge.


Ron


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ron
Our crossing is 10.20am on 20th. What is your route plan and stops to the Algarve and have you anything booked?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We have nothing booked or planned we shall just take it as it comes, everytime we plan anything nothing goes to that plan not even catching the train I can see us now trying to catch an earlier train.

Ron


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Have a great time, may see you, we go ( we hope) end April for two months when the boss finishes. Enjoy it while you can.


----------

